# Dominican Republic, haul out?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am currently holed up in a small bay on Cuba´s N.E. Coast. In December I plan to continue sailing to the Dominican Republic. I need a haul-pot for bottom paint and inspection. Does anyone know of an appropriate facility in the D.R.?

Bill


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings,
Luperon on the north Coast of the D.R. just west of Puerto Plata is the most sailor friendly Port. It is the best Hurricane Hole with a fairly large population of transient sailors and sailors that have decided to call it home. 
Depending on the size of your vessel they should be able to handle your haul out and paint job. The entrance is tricky. "They" promised to replace the outer channel marker. Best bet is sail past the entrance then hug the shoreline and entering from the east. A radiocall when in the area will almost always result in a friendly escort.
Good Luck
Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Steve,

Many thanks for this.

It is clear you are very familiar with this area. Do you have any comments on general sailing conditions going East along the N. shore of Hispaniola?

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Greetings Bill,
Sailing conditions depends on the time of year and the weather, obviously. Reefs are all over the place and the charts are not that good.

What I think you be more interested in the ports of call.

There are only three with customs.
Luperon, Puerta Plata, and Samana.
Sosua (just east of Puerto Plata) is a must stop with a great beach and a cove with anchorage (unless there is a north swell waves can break up to ten to twelve feet on the reef that protects the cove). Great tourist traps.

Puerta Plata is the biggest port and marina and would be the only place to haul out if your vessel can not be hauled out in Luperon. 

Blackbeards in Puerta Plata is a must for a cold "Presidente" the DR''s national beer. 
Puerta Plata also has a 3,000 ft mountain with a statue of Christ with arms outstretched (the same as the statue in Rio Dijaniero, Brazil.) which has a great view of the north coast and an orchid garden with over 200 varieties.
Cabarete has been called the windsurf capital of the world with international tournaments and a large population of Europeans and Canadians.

SAMANA IS AN EXCELLENT HARBOR with a great authentic chinese restaurant on top of a hill overlooking the town. 

There is an island in Samana Bay called "Cayo Levantado" which has a great dock and anchorage and excellent beaches.

In the winter the Whales are in Samana Bay which in this "salty dog''s" view one of natures wonder. 
Enough of the Dominican. How about Cuba?

The only port I know is Hemingway Marina in Havana . I''ve heard a lot about some great places on the North Shore.
What''s the scoop?
cheers!
Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Steve,

I have sent a reply to your personal Sailnet message box.

Bill


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bill,
Sorry could not access sailnet message center. Hence did not receive your message?
How''s your passage planning progressing?
Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Luperon, Dominican Republic*

we have been to luperon several times and have yet to have seen or heard of any hauling out being available around there. it is however, with the exception of the unclean water in the bay, a great place to anchor, live, socialize, provision, etc. 
as far as the entrance being tricky, that is only true if one is not paying attention. the best advice there is simply follow the advise of our friend bruce in his quide, "gentleman's guide to passages south, the thornless path" s/v mello moon


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Interesting review, Westerly. Good dream stuff for those in the frozen north. But this thread is 8 years old. Thanks anyway.


----------



## westerly (Dec 5, 2005)

*Luperon*

Just an update on the situation in Luperon, Dominican Republic. The new marina has begun hauling boats out & the water quality is much improved over our last trip here. S/V Mello Moon


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

westerly said:


> Just an update on the situation in Luperon, Dominican Republic. The new marina has begun hauling boats out & the water quality is much improved over our last trip here. S/V Mello Moon


Good to hear.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

I surveyed a sailboat in Luperon this week and had her hauled out at Marina Tropical 
Marina Tropical, Luperon, Dominican Republic: Welcome

Marina managers Bruce and his wife are good people and have great staff on hand. The haul out was professional and without any incidents. This is a great addition to Luperon.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

canadianseamonkey said:


> Marina managers Bruce and his wife are good people and have great staff on hand. The haul out was professional and without any incidents. This is a great addition to Luperon.


What was the price for the lift and drop, days on hard etc. Did they paint for you, and how much for it?

Their website doesnt have prices... does have an 'investors' section though... always kinda scares me


----------



## RoyWHam (Nov 20, 2011)

Our boat is now in St. Martin would like
this winter to sail to Dominican Republic and in May store boat on land until Jan 2013. Does anyone have info re this. Let me know email [email protected]


----------

